# WTF seriously!!!!!



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

first off... the aquairum pharmcy nitrate test kit SUCKS f*cking DICK























i cant tell whether my nitrates are 40, 80, or 160 ppm!!!! either one of those is unacceptable

im doing 2 15% and 1 10% water changes a week!!! i only have 3 small piranhas and a small catfish

WHY ARE THEY SO f*cking HIGH!!!!!!! i have no rotting food... gravel is always freshly vacced


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

if you don't trust it, get a different test kit just for nitrates.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Find another test kit so you are sure your parameters really are messed up


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> first off... the aquairum pharmcy nitrate test kit SUCKS f*cking DICK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I hear you man.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> first off... the aquairum pharmcy nitrate test kit SUCKS f*cking DICK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure the test kit you have hasn't expired. I noticed the same thing, so I got a new kit. The results were much better. How old is you kit?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Also, make sure you don't actually have Nitrates in your water from the tap. Its rare but not unheard of. Are you using a wet/dry??

Looking for sell by dates is a good plan too.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

he is commenting on it cus the colors between 40ppm and 60ppm and such are so close its hard to tell...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i have the master test kit and all the other tests are flawless... ill pickup another nitrate test... thanks guys


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> i have the master test kit and all the other tests are flawless... ill pickup another nitrate test... thanks guys
> [snapback]819774[/snapback]​


Hmmm, I've been noticing the same problem lately (with the nitrate kit I recently bought - same brand as yours). I think I might get a new test kit too just to make sure the one I have isn't flawed....


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Filo said:


> he is commenting on it cus the colors between 40ppm and 60ppm and such are so close its hard to tell...
> [snapback]819761[/snapback]​










i hate that sh*t too. i always asume the worst anyways and do 30% waterchanges 1-2 /week.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya, the color between 40-60 look exactly the same to me.


----------

